# NEW TOP GEAR on sunday



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

as above, new top gear on this sunday incase you guys havent seen its on, I know you all love it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sky+ sat


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't wait! Looks like it's going to be a decent series judging by the adds


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't wait, feels like ages - finally gives me something to watch lol. Sky +'d it already!


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Not long left, I cant wait


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I will be watching , but having read previews and watched the trailers I am not expecting much ,,, the bently bit might be ok


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

10 minuits and counting.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Recording set up


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Will be watching after, open all hours


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and its on.............now


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

well.just watched the montage in the first 2 mins and it looks like the same old rubbish again.we will see


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm buying a Pagani.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

cracking car to start the series simon.let me have a go when you get it mate


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> cracking car to start the series simon.let me have a go when you get it mate


Haha! Il keep dreaming mate.
Maybe when I find the cure or dyslexia and become a multi billionaire. Il hit you up. Hell.. Il but you one.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

simno44 said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > cracking car to start the series simon.let me have a go when you get it mate
> ...


beg your pardon. :lol: :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Buy! Bloody hell buy... BUY!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

simno44 said:


> Buy! Bloody hell buy... BUY!!!!


only 600k lol..........would love that bentley!!!!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

thats just a quad with a stupid body kit glued on.death trap.top gear does mr bean


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> thats just a quad with a stupid body kit glued on.death trap.top gear does mr bean


Was enjoying the show until this nonsense


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

me too brian.its just wasted half the program on lame comedy.sure theres plenty people rolling around laughing. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

simno44 said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > cracking car to start the series simon.let me have a go when you get it mate
> ...


ok get a room guys :roll:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

:lol: .its a nice car but not that nice.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

So that's that then ,,,,, half of it was alright ,,, I guess that is about what can be expected


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As I thought 15 mins worth watching. Glad I watched the Hotel & recorded Top Gear, sorry Reverse Gear.
Didn't expect it to still be going backwards.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As I thought 15 mins worth watching. Glad I watched the Hotel & recorded Top Gear, sorry Reverse Gear.
> Didn't expect it to still be going backwards.
> Hoggy.


oh sod it missed the decent prog lol


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Its a program which passes some time, I take everything they say with a pinch of salt and see it as a entertainment show with cars in it lol


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

RobHardy said:


> Its a program which passes some time, I take everything they say with a pinch of salt and see it as a entertainment show with cars in it lol


Well said - a lot of people STILL don't get it. IT IS JUST AN INFOTAINMENT PROGRAM! Chill out guys :roll: Where else are you going to see £2M of cars and slapstick comedy?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I seem to agree with most people on here the programme started well but finished poorly. :roll: How on earth they got Bentley to agree to do that I shall never know. Guess that's the weight that Top Gear carries now. I know it's a entertainment show now and I watch it as such. I don't expect any consumer advice on cars what so ever any more. Viewing figures show it works whatever their doing.

The series highlights looked good though 8) I always like the specials they do so that's cool. I have friends across the pond who all love UK Top Gear. Can't stand the US one. They are amazed at the money and things there allowed to do and say about cars too. As the US series is paid for by the car manufacturers they couldn't slag cars they tested lol :roll:

I must confess for a good motoring show I now watch the new format Fifth Gear on Discovery too. They had their ups and downs but last couple seasons have been great with a real mix of good consumer advice, entertainment and banter. 8)


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Top gear always gets over analysed these days. It's just a bit of fun.

I'd sooner have that on than c list stars attempting to restart a failed career with reality TV or prancing around on Ice.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

everybody knows its an entertainment programme.the point is its not entertaining.its tedious,repetetive and boring.everything the preview showed has already been done.crossing a dodgey country,racing a plane etc.they have no new ideas and are just poncing around like children.IT AINT FUNNY...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well the photography, editing and track stuff etc is still the dog's nuts.

The stunt with the P45 was waaaaaaaaay too long and the bit with Dragon's Den unfunny.

But still good to have it back.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That Bentley was some beast.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

c15 ttt said:


> everybody knows its an entertainment programme.the point is its not entertaining.its tedious,repetetive and boring.everything the preview showed has already been done.crossing a dodgey country,racing a plane etc.they have no new ideas and are just poncing around like children.IT AINT FUNNY...


Don't watch it then.

I still think it's funny.

Also, plenty of people still love it. Look in the Top Ten most watched programmes in iPlayer - Top Gear episodes feature about four times.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

About 1/3 of it was good ,1/4 was funny and half was pure shit , I didn't even watch most of second half ,,,,, ok it may be in the top most popular prog , what along with slithering around on ice and corrie ????


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

The prog at 10 on Colin McRae was much better


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> That Bentley was some beast.


how on earth he drove like that without use of a hand brake amazed me keith tbh.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> About 1/3 of it was good ,1/4 was funny and half was pure shit


Interesting maths.......

Also.. How can you cast judgment if you "didn't even watch most of the 2nd half"?

Ha


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

simno44 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > About 1/3 of it was good ,1/4 was funny and half was pure shit
> ...


Channel choping mate .... :wink


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

simno44 said:


> Top gear always gets over analysed these days. It's just a bit of fun.
> 
> I'd sooner have that on than c list stars attempting to restart a failed career with reality TV or prancing around on Ice.


+1


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It does seem to be lacking any new ideas. They've been doing pretty much the same thing for what, 10 years now? Yes, it used to be very entertaining but now it's a format that's been getting tired for a few years.

I remember how exciting some of the things they did used to be - strapping a Reliant Robin to a rocket, for instance or racing the Aston to the south of France - but of late there seems to be nothing that we haven't seen before. It used to be a great show and it seems they've exhausted their imaginations and have resorted to simply recycling old ideas. Racing around while someone shoots at them - seen that. Using cars to knock a big ball around a field - seen that. Taking a little car into an office and a shopping centre - seen that.

A bit disappointing, but as has been said, it's shot beautifully and put together very well - and above all, tired as the format has become, it's still far preferable to the deluge of celebrity/reality shite that we are otherwise inundated with.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok , we all agree it is better than slithering about on ice but why do have 2nd rate "stars" driving the reasonably priced cars , surely they can find proper people to do that


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> Ok , we all agree it is better than slithering about on ice but why do have 2nd rate "stars" driving the reasonably priced cars , surely they can find proper people to do that


Now there's an idea - 'Strictly Come Driving'... :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Excellent idea rich , never mind the welding mate, get a copyright on that one ,, and retire ,,,


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I thought it was an excellent 1st episode.

The P45 article had me in stitches & the Dragons Den line to DB 'sorry i can't understand a word you're saying' nearly causes me to leak urine

Although on tarmac, i took a Bentley Flying Spur around the Alpine section at Millbrook a couple of years ago & i rang its neck & can vouch for how accomplished those cars are


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

To be fair.. The P45 pun with potholes did have me laughing out loud.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cant work out people slating it tbh, its entertainment, if you dont like it dont watch......

Its like me watching prancing on ice and then coming on here crying that they should make all the fit women dancers dance naked! Its not going to happen the shows going to stay the way it is  just like Top gear.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> Cant work out people slating it tbh, its entertainment, if you dont like it dont watch......
> 
> Its like me watching prancing on ice and then coming on here crying that they should make all the fit women dancers dance naked! Its not going to happen the shows going to stay the way it is  just like Top gear.


It is just a discusion mate , that's all ,, I didn't watch large sections of it because tbh I didn't find it at all enertaining ,,,, I think the issue is that it used to ba a car program and many people are just sad that it has turned into just more purile shit for the masses !!!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Danny is right If you want a car program with no balls... Watch 5th gear.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

why are some people so flippin dozey.most people who dont like the way top gear has gone in recent years dont watch it.i watched the first episode of the new series hoping to see something worth watching but its still shit.im using this thread to discuss my opinion and i dont need anyone telling me not to watch it cos i obviously wont be.you cant compare it to strictly dancing on crappy ice cos its not a motoring show.as it happens.thats a pile of crap too,as is most reality crappy programmes that i also DONT WATCH.im not knocking anyone who enjoys tg.each to their own but if i let you have your opinion then surely you can let me have mine without being patronising.also,the weather is shit too. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> why are some people so flippin dozey.most people who dont like the way top gear has gone in recent years dont watch it.i watched the first episode of the new series hoping to see something worth watching but its still shit.im using this thread to discuss my opinion and i dont need anyone telling me not to watch it cos i obviously wont be.you cant compare it to strictly dancing on crappy ice cos its not a motoring show.as it happens.thats a pile of crap too,as is most reality crappy programmes that i also DONT WATCH.im not knocking anyone who enjoys tg.each to their own but if i let you have your opinion then surely you can let me have mine without being patronising.also,the weather is shit too. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Very well put, for a 12yr old..

You sir have some serious anger issues 8)


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

how do you suggest i put my point across when people misunderstand or dont take any notice.its called frustration....angry is a wasted emotion on the computer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i thought it was 5hit too, so next week i am going to watch it again and return to post it's 5hit once again :roll: 
in all seriousness, when uncle bulgaria had madam cholet over the waste bin i was shocked tbh!!!!!! oh hi m8, errr two pints of carlsberg and an ice cold nice cold guiness please......pack of scratchings too barman.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

wtf gazzer.take ya tablets mate.quick


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

btw.i might just do that next week.in fact if i watch it again i will be able to report an average score of how sheeeeeeit it is.to be fair,its not that bad really.im just bored of the format


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> wtf gazzer.take ya tablets mate.quick


in answer to your question about professional darts bud.......i'm doing roast spuds with two main meals (toad in the hole and bacon and mushroom toad in the hole) with carrots peas and onion gravy. so now you know the rules of darts ok ?


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I think Gazzer has been drinking brake fluid again ......  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Now hows that for Darts
















see i know my sherbert dib dabs from kebab skewers.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok , we all agree it is better than slithering about on ice but why do have 2nd rate "stars" driving the reasonably priced cars , surely they can find proper people to do that
> ...


Yeah with cut brake cables and a plane firing real bullets :evil: :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Now hows that for Darts
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> see i know my sherbert dib dabs from kebab skewers.


sometimes its better that way [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

BrianR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


fine with me brian.consider it commisioned.starts next month


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > why are some people so flippin dozey.most people who dont like the way top gear has gone in recent years dont watch it.i watched the first episode of the new series hoping to see something worth watching but its still shit.im using this thread to discuss my opinion and i dont need anyone telling me not to watch it cos i obviously wont be.you cant compare it to strictly dancing on crappy ice cos its not a motoring show.as it happens.thats a pile of crap too,as is most reality crappy programmes that i also DONT WATCH.im not knocking anyone who enjoys tg.each to their own but if i let you have your opinion then surely you can let me have mine without being patronising.also,the weather is shit too. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Wrong matey , it was not by a 12 yo , but for one , you know , the type that find TG enterraining !


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SCRAP..........................................rules of fart club!

no gouging
no biting
no poking marbles into the rear bottom burp area
no burping to the sound of music

allowed

chop sticks
snow shovels
marmite jars

ten paces turn and shout I AM A FREE MAN OF THE PLANET ZOOOOBY


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BrianR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Yeah with cut brake cables and a plane firing real bullets :evil: :lol:[/qu,

OMG why !!! Top gear is already doing that , is there no place nor a discerning audience nowadays for something that is not just shit shit and more shit !! :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > That Bentley was some beast.
> ...


I think that they are called "Brave Pills", available at Boots --- Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


could be right Keith m8ee of the clan Keith, however it has come to light that boots are also selling electric tooth brushing things??/


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > That Bentley was some beast.
> ...


It is not dificult if you are happy finishing second last to a 3 wheeled subaru !!!!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

could be right Keith m8ee of the clan Keith, however it has come to light that boots are also selling electric tooth brushing things??/[/quote]

Hell Gaz  , what happens if you don't have " electric teeth"


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> could be right Keith m8ee of the clan Keith, however it has come to light that boots are also selling electric tooth brushing things??/


Hell Gaz  , what happens if you don't have " electric teeth"[/quote]
oh heck Keith of the clan keith, i didn't think of that :? will consult the oracle auntie ant (aka Antcole) and see if some nuclear ones can be manufactured instead m8.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Yeah with cut brake cables and a plane firing real bullets :evil: :lol:[/qu,





> OMG why !!! Top gear is already doing that , is there no place nor a discerning audience nowadays for something that is not just shit shit and more shit !! :?


[/quote]

No its not, the bullets are blanks and the brake cables are in tact , I am looking for extreme TG :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

roddy ,youre missing an opportunity.cut the cables and have planes shooting is a great idea.aimed at the presenters...fresh blood=fresh ideas. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

frankly the planes shooting thing has been done ever since shredded wheat was invented back in 2035AD, so not very original is it???????

think outside of the box bud, and find new ways of entertaining people that just want to sit and watch old men slate cars and look silly. so i am proposing that next week everyone turns the telly around and just listens to it while eating a large bowl of trifle. ok back to counting specks of dust in my atmosphere, trying to find any purple ones to finish a rainbow i am making.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

simno44 said:


> Danny is right If you want a car program with no balls... Watch 5th gear.[/quote , 523 good channel if you
> 
> that's all very well if you have sky ( 523 good channel ) but what about us poor people who don't have it !


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny is right If you want a car program with no balls... Watch 5th gear.[/quote , 523 good channel if you
> ...


watch through his window :roll:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> that's all very well if you have sky ( 523 good channel ) but what about us poor people who don't have it !


Go watch the washing machine. 
Have you Got one of them in roddys 3rd world?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

simno44 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > that's all very well if you have sky ( 523 good channel ) but what about us poor people who don't have it !
> ...


Ha ha , thats a lot better than TG , when its its a 36 y o ex model from cameroon !!!


----------

